# Tank Car Run



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I finished up my 10th New Bright tank car that I put Kadees and metal wheels on. I like the size of them, fits in with my 40-50's time period I think. I believe that is the last one though.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Look nice, could we see a closer photo of one?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Jerry. Just shows you don't have to pay 75-100 bucks per car to have a great looking train. I like it.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's one of the first ones I did. I have some Great Train trucks I use and 1/32nd metal wheels. Kadee 821's fit good, with some trimming. I did find you can modify a New Bright truck, cutting away some and re-enforcing an area they will work fine. I've only done a couple of those.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry;

Those build into a nice little tank car. Especially once they don't look so "New" or "Bright!" Thanks for sharing a great conversion. I may have to keep my eyes open for a few of those cars.

Best,
David Meashey

P.S. Of course, I'll never give up my "favorite hooker."


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Well done Jerry, Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm impressed, those New Bright's are pretty nice the way you've fixed them up. Way to show that you can have an impressive train on a budget (understanding that the Kadee's and wheels are probably more expensive than the car).


----------

